# milksnake morphs HELP!



## adr251286 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi, I have a male cb11 aberrant sinalone milk snake (spots and stripes, also stripes are not evenly spread, Can I breed this with ANY milk snake or does it have to be a sinalone?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

bred with any other milksnake all the babies will be hybrids and will have to be sold as hybrids so people aren't misled thinking they are buying a particular species. Hybrids can also be a lot harder to sell on.


----------

